# Heißeste Moderatorin Deutschlands?



## frankistreich (22 Juni 2012)

Wer ist Deutschlands heißeste Moderatorin?
:thumbup:


----------



## vwbeetle (23 Juni 2012)

Stefan Raab


----------



## tommie3 (26 Juni 2012)

Annica Hansen


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2012)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## Scooter (27 Juni 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## aspis (27 Juni 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## ahlada (27 Juni 2012)

annemarie warnkross


----------



## meyki (27 Juni 2012)

Annika Kipp
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## cerberus78 (27 Juni 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Sonja Kraus


 :WOW:
Jaaaa, finde ich auch!
*Sonya Kraus* ist die heißeste:drip:


----------



## AtzeLutz (27 Juni 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross
Nela Panghy Lee


----------



## Georginho (28 Juni 2012)

Auch wenn es langweilig wird schließe mich mal an mit Annemarie Warnkross:thumbup:. Aber kurz danach folgen einige andere


----------



## atreus36 (28 Juni 2012)

britt


----------



## x5thw (28 Juni 2012)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## benmaroni (2 Juli 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## Shadowbeast (30 Aug. 2012)

Ich schließe mich bei Annemarie an


----------



## meyki (30 Aug. 2012)

1. Anekke Dürkopp
2. Annnemarie Warnkross
3. Anikka Kipp


----------



## zazoo (2 Sep. 2012)

A. Warnkross


----------



## coralbreeder (2 Sep. 2012)

für mich Annika


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2012)

Annica Hansen. Aber der Begriff pleas09 Moderatorin pleas09 ist nicht ganz richtig bei Scripted Reality


----------



## memories (3 Sep. 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## neman64 (3 Sep. 2012)

1. Sandra Thier
2. Sonya Kraus
3. Sonja Zietlow
4. Annemarie Warnkross
5. Nazan Eckes


----------



## eis (6 Sep. 2012)

Andrea Kaiser


----------



## congo64 (6 Sep. 2012)

Nazan Eckes ,,,,natürlich


----------



## g60 (6 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## eis (7 Sep. 2012)

Sonja Zietlow


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross ist die Nummer 1


----------



## bg1 (25 Sep. 2012)

für mich ganz klar annika kipp


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Doflame (27 Sep. 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Annemarie oder naja Rebecca Mir bei Taff^^


----------



## magna (28 Sep. 2012)

Nela Panghy Lee eindeutig


----------



## nazaneckes (28 Sep. 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Annemarie Warnkross
3. Annika Kipp


----------



## bmwf10 (28 Sep. 2012)

Eindeutig Britt


----------



## MugenAR (28 Sep. 2012)

platz eins wird geteilt, weil sehr schwere auswahl

nazan und annemarie sind beide sehr heiss


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Tizzy (28 Sep. 2012)

Ich finde aauch annemarie warnkross!


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

catherine vogel


----------



## larry7 (30 Sep. 2012)

1. Anikka Kipp 
2. Britt Hagendorn
2. Annnemarie Warnkross


----------



## hugo01 (30 Sep. 2012)

Für mich ganz Klar Mirjam Weichselbraun!


----------



## gordon01 (30 Sep. 2012)

leider ist mir die letzten jahre überhaupt keine moderatorin aufgefallen, welche einen besonderen appeal hätte ohne gestelzt zu wirken


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Hakunamatatatatt (7 Okt. 2012)

Warnkross, Kraus, Eckes... Nicht leicht sich zu entscheiden


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

heidi klum, an die kommt keine andere ran


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Nina Moghaddam, ganz klar  - Obwohl... Sandra Schneiders is auch nicht ohne.


----------



## KJKSZPJ (10 Okt. 2012)

eindeutig annemarie warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Definitiv Annemarie Warnkross. Wobei... wo moderiert die inzwischen eigentlich? Ich habe sie als Taff- und Red-Moderatorin im Kopf.


----------



## BB24 (19 Okt. 2012)

Annika Kipp! Warum wurde sie nur so selten genannt?


----------



## anitameier36 (20 Okt. 2012)

also für mich Sonja Zietlow


----------



## pueblo13 (20 Okt. 2012)

Sandra Thier ganz klar


----------



## Knoerke (20 Okt. 2012)

Jo! da hats Du recht!


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Eindeutig: rebecca mir


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Annika Kipp


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Nov. 2012)

Nela Panghy-Lee
Anja Petzold
Marlene Lufen


----------



## TribalYoshi (11 Nov. 2012)

1.Nazan Eckes
2.Sonya Kraus
3.Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## glennd (11 Nov. 2012)

Madeleine Wehle
Karen Heinrichs
Johanna Klum


----------



## Budimon17 (12 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar Annemarie Warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Lolbobb (13 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Knödelkocher (14 Nov. 2012)

Marlene Lufen :-D


----------



## Kacki (14 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2012)

Madeleine Wehle.


----------



## hoeffi55 (16 Nov. 2012)

Für mich nur Nina Moghaddam!!! Die schöne Perserin erinnert mich an die Scheherzad aus 1001 Nacht - mit Nina würde ich auch gern "1001 Nacht" verbringen (für den Anfang reicht vielleicht auch schon mal eine Nacht)


----------



## Fuchs2010 (16 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## MrLeiwand (17 Nov. 2012)

sonya kraus und katja burkard


----------



## xXMartinoXx (18 Nov. 2012)

Nazan Eckes
Annemarie Warnkross
Sonya Kraus


----------



## Fuchs2010 (18 Nov. 2012)

Das ist sicher Annemarie Warnkross. Aber da es von Anja Petzold keine entsprechenden Bilder gibt, würden wir uns sicher wundern!


----------



## krassnshit (12 Dez. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross

/thread


----------



## PromiFan (12 Dez. 2012)

Hmm, interessante Frage, also ich würde an erster Stelle Judith Rakers setzen, nicht nur weil sie scharf aussieht sondern auch sehr klug ist. Andrea Kaiser ist auch sehr hübsch anzusehen und Mirjam Weichselbraun hat auch ihre Reize (allerdings ist sie Österreicherin, zählt das auch )


----------



## greatnagus (13 Dez. 2012)

immer wieder : Barbara Schöneberger. Ich stehe auf blaue Augen


----------



## brian69 (13 Dez. 2012)

Annika Kipp

Ruth Moschner

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Stoney (10 Jan. 2013)

Charlotte ENGELhard
Annika Kipp
Annemarie Warnkroos


----------



## alex:D (10 Jan. 2013)

Sandra Schneiders


----------



## solarmaster1 (11 Jan. 2013)

das ist schwer, jeder weiss meine Vorlieben für:
Marlene Lufen
Bettina Cramer
Birgit Schrowange
Judith Rakers
Barbara Schöneberger

aber zur Zeit würde ich sagen:

Mareille Höppner

die find ich total sexy


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Jan. 2013)

Birgit Schrowange.


----------



## PromiFan (12 Jan. 2013)

solarmaster1 schrieb:


> das ist schwer, jeder weiss meine Vorlieben für:
> Marlene Lufen
> Bettina Cramer
> Birgit Schrowange
> ...




Gute Auswahl muss ich sagen. Die würden mich auch alle reizen, besonders Judith Rakers (meine Nummer 1), aber danach würde ich mich gern mit Mareile und ihre dicken Dingern vergnügen


----------



## hurricanecarter99 (12 Jan. 2013)

zwar keine Deutsche. Melanie Scheriau moderiert jetzt Austria´s Next Topmodel. Mörder Braut.


----------



## hsvmann (17 Jan. 2013)

sexy Nazan Eckes


----------



## FortunaFlo (19 Jan. 2013)

Charlotte Engelhardt 
Nazan Eckes 
Britt Hagendorn 
Ina Müller


----------



## Teslapanzer (19 Jan. 2013)

Miriam Wimmer


----------



## firefighter55 (19 Jan. 2013)

:thumbup:Sonya Kraus:thumbup:


----------



## hugo48 (2 Feb. 2013)

also meine wahl:
1: Madeleine Wehle einfach wunderschön
2: Joey Grit Winkler
3: Yvonne Ransbach


----------



## gily (3 Feb. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Rohnin (8 Feb. 2013)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## ditsch (22 Feb. 2013)

Ganz klar Collien ohne wenn und aber


----------



## landkarte (24 Feb. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## glennd (24 Feb. 2013)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## POLOHUNTER (24 Feb. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross aber Andrea Kaiser ist ebenfalls "nett". 
Damals war für mich die unangefochtene Nr. 1: Miriam Pielhau.


----------



## johnwen (28 Feb. 2013)

Kristina zur Mühlen


----------



## Krone1 (28 Feb. 2013)

Nazan Eckes :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## olaf87 (28 Feb. 2013)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## zirkulator (14 Apr. 2013)

Sonja Kraus!


----------



## Zany (22 Apr. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross und Colien Fernandez


----------



## totto (23 Apr. 2013)

ARD: Mareille Höppner, Franziska Schenk
ZDF: Anja Heyde, Yvonne Ransbach, Maybrit Illner, Yves Fehring, Nadine krüger
RTL: Miriam Lange, Roberta Bieling
SAT1: Karen Heinrichs, Annika Kipp, Simone Panteleit
WEST3: Yvonne Willicks, mara Bergmann, Lissy Ishag, Anne Willmes, M. Padberg, Eva assmann
Sport1: Andrea Kaiser
Sky: Jessica Kastrop
MDR: Angela Fritsch, Britta Elm und Madleine Wehle

und diverse andere


----------



## totto (23 Apr. 2013)

:thx::WOW:


----------



## Mömpelmeister (25 Apr. 2013)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## minor11 (25 Apr. 2013)

Annika Kipp


----------



## MrLeiwand (25 Apr. 2013)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## HaftzumBefehl (25 Apr. 2013)

ganz klar collien fernandes


----------



## starcum (27 Apr. 2013)

Für mich Sonja Kraus


----------



## Rangerned (27 Apr. 2013)

Wie bei vielen anderen auch, ist ers bei mir efalls Annemarie Warnkross. Aber es gibt da sehr viele sehr hübsche.

Gruß


----------



## shark95 (28 Apr. 2013)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## Mondboss (28 Apr. 2013)

Meine "Heldin des Bildschirms" ist eindeutig Kamilla Senjo


----------



## son goku (28 Apr. 2013)

Andrea Kaiser *-*


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Apr. 2013)

Annika Kipp


----------



## wernerblum1033 (1 Mai 2013)

Annica Hansen,
Nela Panghy-Lee,
Dr. Christine Theiss (bei "The Biggest Loser") !   

LG,

Werner


----------



## omglolrofloO (4 Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Annemarie Warnkross.


----------



## Bauerdot (7 Juni 2013)

Andrea Kaiser


----------



## coolmax17 (11 Juni 2013)

frankistreich schrieb:


> Wer ist Deutschlands heißeste Moderatorin?
> :thumbup:




Anja Heyde:angry:


----------



## Mirajones (13 Juni 2013)

Nela Panghy-Lee (wenn sie mal was ordentliches anhat)
Ruth Moschner


----------



## p0wertube (15 Juni 2013)

die Warnrkross


----------



## bl00dstar (22 Juni 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Rotbenzi (24 Juni 2013)

Ich bin eindeutlich für die süsse Bettina Cramer


----------



## firezs (25 Juni 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## erwinfrank46 (26 Juni 2013)

Marlene Lufen, die sieht noch normal aus


----------



## Reuters (26 Juni 2013)

Jennifer Knäble.


----------



## kingxing (17 Juli 2013)

eindeutig! Anastasia Zampounidis


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross 
Collien Fernandes


----------



## ralfschmitt (4 Aug. 2013)

Nina Moghaddam


----------



## Reuters (4 Aug. 2013)

Ursula Hoffmann von Sky.


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Raeuber01 (26 Aug. 2013)

Anja Heyde ! Die ist so "unbekümmert" sexy !


----------



## jr1982 (26 Aug. 2013)

Britt
Katja Burkard 
Astrid Frohloff


----------



## Schniposa (28 Aug. 2013)

Anne Will !! die Will ich


----------



## njorgo (31 Aug. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Für mich ganz klar Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## hyrican (2 Sep. 2013)

*Annemarie Warnkross
Nela Panghy-Lee*


----------



## MagicOne (3 Sep. 2013)

Annika und Britt


----------



## MarcelausZ (5 Sep. 2013)

nazan eckes


----------



## pato64 (9 Sep. 2013)

jr1982 schrieb:


> Britt
> Katja Burkard
> Astrid Frohloff



So werde ich wohl nie drauf sein.........


----------



## struppilein (10 Sep. 2013)

das ist natürlich unsere wetterfee claudia kleinert.


----------



## Marsu (11 Sep. 2013)

Ich bin für Kristina zur Mühlen


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Die Frau Warnkross macht sich schon einige Jahre ganz gut. Rebecca Mir könnte aber auch gerne öfter wieder bei Taff moderieren.... ^^


----------



## Frl.Heidi (21 Sep. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Johanna Klum


----------



## Lorddarthavader (11 Nov. 2013)

annemarie Carpendale


----------



## bill1982 (13 Nov. 2013)

go for it germany


----------



## dean huntet (25 Jan. 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Sylvie van der Vaart
3. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Henmarina (18 Feb. 2014)

Für mich ganz klar:
Catherine Vogel
(WDR - "Aktuelle Stunde")


----------



## weazel32 (18 Feb. 2014)

lissy ishag & sandra maria gronewald^^


----------



## DonEnrico (18 Feb. 2014)

pueblo13 schrieb:


> Sandra Thier ganz klar



Die kommt doch aus Tirol?


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Für mich persönlich Bettina Cramer


----------



## corro76 (21 Feb. 2014)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Celebbo (5 März 2014)

Mirjam Weichselbraun. Zählt das, obwohl sie Österreicherin ist?

Sonst eben Janin Reinhardt. Wo ist die eigentlich geblieben?


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Annemarie Carpendale ehem. Warnkross *_*


----------



## weazel32 (8 März 2014)

Sandra Maria Gronewald & Lissy Ishag ^^


----------



## SteveDimes (9 März 2014)

mit Sandra Maria Gronewald stimme ich überein


----------



## mcross93 (29 März 2014)

annemarie warnkross


----------



## Spartax (31 März 2014)

Für gibt's da nur Collien


----------



## BennyClay (5 Apr. 2014)

Andrea Kaiser


----------



## Corsaprofi (12 Apr. 2014)

Sandra Hengeler und Miriam Lange


----------



## Henmarina (17 Apr. 2014)

*Catherine!!!*

Catherine Vogel - moderiert die "Aktuelle Stunde" im WDR.


----------



## thialfi (17 Apr. 2014)

Nazan Eckes oder Jennifer Knäble


----------



## muhuuuuu (2 Mai 2014)

Jennifer Knäble und Sandra Schneiders


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Nazan eckes


----------



## Magaby (9 Juli 2014)

Yvonne Willicks


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

Fernanda Brandao


----------



## lenahelene (9 Juli 2014)

infinion schrieb:


> Fernanda Brandao



Sehe ich auch so :thumbup: Ansonsten fällt mir kaum jemand ein


----------



## Charme (12 Juli 2014)

_Funda Vanroy_ :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## necronamic (2 Aug. 2014)

Johanna Klum ist nicht zu verachten, Rebecca Mir auch nett...


----------



## Chiko84 (2 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:annika würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Dilbert (4 Aug. 2014)

Patricia Küll


----------



## lofas (14 Sep. 2014)

Barbara und Bettina


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Anna Kraft


----------



## detlef1 (19 Sep. 2014)

johanna klum


----------



## JackAubrey75 (19 Sep. 2014)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Belzebub (24 Sep. 2014)

Miriam Wimmer


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Annemarie dürrkopp


----------



## KoenigIto (20 Dez. 2014)

Esther Sedlaczek & Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Stoney (21 Dez. 2014)

Sylvie Meis:WOW:


----------



## ratax (24 Dez. 2014)

Für mich auch Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

annemarie warnkross!


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Barbara Schöneberger :thumbup:


----------



## Steinar (8 Aug. 2020)

Ich würde zu den bis jetzt genannten noch Laura Wontorra 
und Susanne Schöne mit einfügen


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Aug. 2020)

Markus Lanz


----------



## Lenco666 (24 Okt. 2020)

Ich finde Inka Schneider


----------



## meyki (24 Okt. 2020)

1. Anekke Dürkopp
2. Sussane Schöne
3. Ruth Hofmann
4. Laura Papendick
5. Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

finde persönlich Janin Ullmann echt klasse


----------



## curious01 (15 Juli 2021)

Katty Salié, Karolin Kandler ... ach gibt noch mehr Beauties ;D


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Für mich isses auch die Annemarie


----------



## Manu16 (15 Okt. 2021)

Laura Wontorra, Alina Merkau, Mareile Höppner, Marlene Lufen


----------



## goldlena (17 Okt. 2021)

Nele Schenker, Ruth Hofmann, Laura Wontorra, Sandra Kuhn, Laura Pappendick, Vivien Geppart, Annemarie Carpendel, Marlene Lufen, Annika Lau, Alina Merkau, Anna Kraft, Rebecca Mir, Collien Fernandes, Elena Bruhn, Sylvie Meis.


----------



## maximaxi66 (9 Nov. 2021)

Viviane Geppert!


----------



## winters3107 (28 Apr. 2022)

1. Annemarie Wankross
2. Rebecca Mir
4. Jana Azizi


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Alexandra Polzin


----------



## Kev2102 (12 Mai 2022)

Laura Papendick


----------



## Michael01 (12 Mai 2022)

ganz klar Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Mai 2022)

Marcus Lanz oder Johannes B. Kerner


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Weiß nicht ob sie als vollwertige Moderatorin zählt aber meiner Meinung nach Rebecca Mir


----------



## Handschmeichler (7 Juli 2022)

Mareile Höppner
Jana Azizi
Julia Kleine


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Laura Wontorra, Alina Merkau, Rebecca Mir


----------



## Sparfuchs (22 Juli 2022)

Für mich Alina Merkau!


----------



## chuba (24 Juli 2022)

oliver pocher


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

jeffersonfarfan schrieb:


> finde persönlich Janin Ullmann echt klasse


Den Hungerhacken?


----------



## der4te (29 Okt. 2022)

(Dr.) Julia Fischer und Andrea Petkovic.


----------

